
Scientist's accidental discovery makes coral grow 40x faster - aaronbrethorst
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/fast-growing-coral-discovery-could-revitalize-oceans?rebelltitem=1#rebelltitem1
======
birdiesanders
Wow, that is not something that would be expected. If this winds up being a
usable discovery, we could very nearly undo our long list of mistakes if we
can capture carbon and end industrial spills along with it.

